# Forum Runner



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I would appreciate if you would allow DBSTalk to be listed in the forum runner database. I know DBSTalk has a branded version of the app, However I already have Forum Runner installed and used for other forums and would like to be able use DBSTalk from within Forum Runner to eliminate the duplicate app.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Basically DBSTalk needs its own app as there are modifications required to get the forum runner software to work correctly. Using the generic app can also cause issues with our database servers.


----------

